# K&N voids warranty



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

For all of you guys adding oiled filters like the K&N, you might want to reconsider. It is fine for carbureted engines, but for fuel injection,it voids your warranty. The dealers really are telling the truth sometimes and are not just trying to piss you off. The reason is that in the K&Ns, they use oil. Oil over time will get sucked into the motor. Thus coating the MAF sensor, your throttlebody, intake runners everything all the way down into your combustion chamber where it burns off. Coating all of that will cause your MAF to read very incorrectly. Oil can build up on the throttlebody and not allow it to close all the way or may stick on opening. These two things alone will cause the computer to go haywire with errors. Thats why some of you have gone to dealers with a K&N and they say your motor is no longer under warranty.

Just thought that I would spread the real reason.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not buying it! So if your piston connecting rod just happens to split in half and destroys the engine, the dealer can they won't repair the engine because your K&N filter voided the warranty? I don't think so. If the problem that arises is not directly related to the K&N there is no way they can void your warranty. Also if the parameters of MAF, MAP or the IAT sensors aren't affected which sends a code (fault) to the computer then there is no way the K&N can be blamed for any other engine problems. If they say that the oil from the filter is affecting the O2 sensors, that's BS! Because whatever *little* oil that goes into the combustion chamber will be burned before it makes it to the O2 sensors. The key is not to saturate the K&N oil after you clean it. I even think that K&N's instructions state that. Also going to the dealership with some knowledge of how your mods will or won't affect the engine is important. If you go in with no knowledge they will be able to tell you anything... and you'll believe it.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

My Dealer Service Manager told me that a K&N would void the 
warranty for the MAF Sensor (if it were to go bad I would have
pay for it). All in all, he just said change CAI back to stock if I
ever had to make a warranty claim and he would honor it. 
Talk is cheap though right? I haven't had to make a warranty
claim yet, knock on wood. We'll see how nice they are if its gonna
cost them some time an money.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

It might void the warranty on your MAF but that's pretty much as far as they could take it. An airfilter will not cause a transmission to fail and would still be covered under warranty

http://knfilters.com/faq.htm#6

And....

16. Will the use of a K&N filter void my factory warranty?

It is against the law for a manufacturer to require the use of a specific brand of air filter unless it provides a replacement air filter, free of charge, under the terms of the warranty. For a more thorough discussion of this law known as the Magnuson-Moss Warranty, see our Vehicle Warranty Section of our Air Filter Facts page. Also see our Letter Regarding Vehicle Warranty and K&N Replacement Filters.

http://knfilters.com/warrantyletter.htm


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> My Dealer Service Manager told me that a K&N would void the
> warranty for the MAF Sensor (if it were to go bad I would have
> pay for it). All in all, he just said change CAI back to stock if I
> ever had to make a warranty claim and he would honor it.
> ...


That's what kills me. They say that it could void the warranty for the MAF but say nothing about voiding the IAT that's mounted in the MAF sensor housing. Go figure! Like you said, just put the stock filter back on and go from there.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Agreed it shouldn't void the entire warranty. However, if you put too much oil on your filter some of it ends up screwing up the MAF sensor -- you really shouldn't bitch if the dealer charges you to clean it up. 

I've seen guys try to cover it up by putting the stock filter back in and lie about it -- which tees people in the service department off. I've also seen guys just go in and admit what they did -- and the dealer says "we'll take care of it this time but don't let it happen again."

Bottom line? Be careful -- and tailor your approach to your dealer's service department. My dealer, although they're OK about regular warranty stuff, is pretty tight about aftermarket stuff. I sounded them out about synthetic fluid changes in everything -- and the service manager totally freaked out and said not to do it until after the warranty expired.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I guess my first message was a lil unclear. To clarify:

Yeah, im sure that you could battle the "void warranty", on everything but the MAF and possibly throttle body. But according to my pops, been in the biz for 35 years, the dealers aren't supposed to honor your warranty for the engine for everything above the combustion chambers. If they are really "sphincter factored", then they might say they can't work on your engine. Tranny, pistons, 02 sensors all that stuff will be covered at good dealers. Pretty much just the intake stuff is under scrutiny. 

True they can't say use a specific brand of filter, but they can say don't use a specific type of filter, aka-oiled filter. 

And its not a matter of how much oil you put on it when you clean it. The oil still comes off, out of the box. But like i said before "Oil _*over time*_ will get sucked into the motor."


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

arch&69 said:


> I guess my first message was a lil unclear. To clarify:
> 
> Yeah, im sure that you could battle the "void warranty", on everything but the MAF and possibly throttle body. But according to my pops, been in the biz for 35 years, the dealers aren't supposed to honor your warranty for the engine for everything above the combustion chambers. If they are really "sphincter factored", then they might say they can't work on your engine. Tranny, pistons, 02 sensors all that stuff will be covered at good dealers. Pretty much just the intake stuff is under scrutiny.
> 
> ...


I don't see anywhere in my warranty paperwork or owners manual where it says not to use an oiled air filter.

Anyone else find it? If so what does it say?


----------



## camaronx (Sep 19, 2006)

our motors suck in all kinds of oil already--thats why people buy amw catch cans that have to be emptied every couple months and if you do not have one--(as i do not either) gunk gets all over the intake and i am sure affects performance


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

camaronx said:


> our motors suck in all kinds of oil already--thats why people buy amw catch cans that have to be emptied every couple months and if you do not have one--(as i do not either) gunk gets all over the intake and i am sure affects performance



:agree


----------

